# alabama river mullet



## al. river (Mar 31, 2011)

the mullet are running the sandbars on alabama river. caught a box full again this weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

how big?


----------



## al. river (Mar 31, 2011)

No big jarhead mullet yet, good eating size


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

How do they eat compared to the mullet that I catch in the bay?

If you don't mind, how are you rigging up and what are you using for bait? Also, do you bait them up? If so, what do you use?

The reason I'm asking is that I'm thinking of heading to Boat Yard in the next few weeks and putting my 12 year old daughter on some fish.


----------



## al. river (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't much about how this forum works yet or how to send a pm, sent me a pm and ill tell u all about it. Mullet come from the bay up river why I don't know. Maybe to feed on all the dog food ( lol ). Salt water mullet is better but they are good fresh.My kids love it. I just happen to have a camp at boat yard. Drop me a pm.


----------

